# Silver Sussex



## AmyA (2 mo ago)

Looking for silver sussex chickens or hatching eggs for the spring. Any help or direction is appreciated.

Located if Florida.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sorry, I don't know who raises them. One of the other might.

Welcome to the forum, btw.


----------

